# Chrome Falcon



## bikewhorder (Jun 8, 2012)

I picked this up a year or so ago and would like to sell it,  I'm posting here since I don't think there would be much of an audience for it in the buy sell trade section, plus I'm not sure what price to ask.  I know it has real value but any advice or offers are encouraged.  I try to be fair when I price things but I'm a little out of my element on this one.  I bought it from a neighbor of mine. It belonged to his father who used to race it back in the day. This is all he had, what you see is how it looked when I bought it. I can't see any issues whatsoever with it other than some minor blemishes in the chrome.  I have a chrome reynolds 531 fork also, but it is off a peugeot and i'm not sure it's compatible.  Thanks for looking.  -Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 8, 2012)

here's more pics


----------



## tailhole (Jun 8, 2012)

*interested*

pm sent a few minutes ago.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 8, 2012)

The frame measures 59cm from the top of the seat tube to the center of the bottom bracket and 59cm to CTC along the top tube.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow.  Pretty, and my size.  Too bad I'm broke.
Here's a good appraisal forum;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisp...cles-What-s-it-Worth-Appraisals-and-Inquiries


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 10, 2012)

sailorbenjamin said:


> Wow.  Pretty, and my size.  Too bad I'm broke.
> Here's a good appraisal forum;
> http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisp...cles-What-s-it-Worth-Appraisals-and-Inquiries




cool thanks, I'll have to try that when i get a chance.  Just FYI the frame is still for sale.


----------



## Spankysboy (Sep 12, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I picked this up a year or so ago and would like to sell it,  I'm posting here since I don't think there would be much of an audience for it in the buy sell trade section, plus I'm not sure what price to ask.  I know it has real value but any advice or offers are encouraged.  I try to be fair when I price things but I'm a little out of my element on this one.  I bought it from a neighbor of mine. It belonged to his father who used to race it back in the day. This is all he had, what you see is how it looked when I bought it. I can't see any issues whatsoever with it other than some minor blemishes in the chrome.  I have a chrome reynolds 531 fork also, but it is off a peugeot and i'm not sure it's compatible.  Thanks for looking.  -Chris



Very. intetsting Chris, my first bike was a Robin's blue Falcon, and that was in '72. However frame is way too big for me. Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 13, 2016)

pretty cool bike - it's not going to bring you a fortune, but has a lot going for it.  It's going to cost somebody a lot to build it up, and would make a great rider.
Falcon also made Shogun after they moved production to Japan, which are among the better deals out there in '80s road frames.
Your bike is early 70s, and from the grade, made with 531 double butted .  (You can test that with a ping.  If it rings clear toward the center of the main frame tubes rather than thuds, it's double butted.)
I believe the Campy FD dates to 72
here's the CR page on the Brit marque.
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Falcon.htm


----------

